# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  C'ka do te shkruanit ne nje xham me avull

## tetovarja87

Kete teme e kam pare ne nje forum tjeter qe rastesishte e shfletoja dhe me pelqeu...

Shpresoj se jam ne vendin e duhur,dhe se moderatoreve nuk do u beje problem e ta fshine.


Une: 

*"Jeto ,dhe Jeten time po e deshte..."*

----------


## 2043

MJALT........

----------


## broken_smile



----------


## Blinaa

Meqe ra fjala po tregoj nje ngjarje me nje te moshuar.Ishte  ky perpara nje dyqani dhe i afrohet aq shume xhamit te shikoje cfar ka mbrenda dhe e thyen sepse xhami ishte teper i lare e ky se shikon fare qe ka xham.Policia e kap kujton se ka dashur te vjedhi,,dhe ky i  shkreti u thote seshte faji im sepse aty duheshte shkruar ,,pazi staklo,,(kujdes xham) nese arri ta pershtas mire,,sepse ishte ne serbi ai.Kete personin e kam familje .Desha me thene qe une do shkruaja kete gje.


KUJDES KA XHAM  :P

----------


## loneeagle

vizatoj zemra edhe emrin e tim biri. E kam fiksim. Tani edhe im bir ben te njejten gje ne xhamat e makines.

----------


## mario_kingu

thats so funny 

thash se isha vetem un i cmendur  :ngerdheshje: 
sa here kam mundesi bej nje Zemer me shigjeta edhe brenda asaj emrin tim edhe my lovly wife

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

me perpara, vizatoja nje diell.. tani ka shume kohe qe s'e bej me

----------


## 2043

> thats so funny 
> 
> thash se isha vetem un i cmendur 
> sa here kam mundesi bej nje Zemer me shigjeta edhe brenda asaj emrin tim edhe my lovly wife


like  :buzeqeshje: .............

----------


## tetovarja87

> Meqe ra fjala po tregoj nje ngjarje me nje te moshuar.Ishte  ky perpara nje dyqani dhe i afrohet aq shume xhamit te shikoje cfar ka mbrenda dhe e thyen sepse xhami ishte teper i lare e ky se shikon fare qe ka xham.Policia e kap kujton se ka dashur te vjedhi,,dhe ky i  shkreti u thote seshte faji im sepse aty duheshte shkruar ,,pazi staklo,,(kujdes xham) nese arri ta pershtas mire,,sepse ishte ne serbi ai.Kete personin e kam familje .Desha me thene qe une do shkruaja kete gje.
> 
> 
> KUJDES KA XHAM  :P



Heh interesante...
me ka ndodhure edhe mua perderisa ishmi ne ekskurzion ne turqi me shoqerin e shkolleshs e mesme..
nje mikesha ime duke dalur nga lokali ku qendronin i ra deres sepse ishte krejt xhame....ndodhin kesi gjera...por nese nuk shkruajn "kujdes xhame" te pakten te mos e epastrojn aq mire xhamin  :perqeshje: 

sa per zemra te gjithve na ka ndodhure heeh

----------


## B@Ne

Pse veprove keshtu ?????????? Fjale qe te coptojne shpirtin ???????

----------


## Mr-Bledi

do vizatoja ndonje shtepi, diell apo smile!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## inez

zot me ndihmo

----------


## B@Ne

A do me flasesh ???? :i ngrysur:

----------


## Plaku me kostum

"1 + 1

te pakten nje femij"

----------


## tetovarja87

Me Mungon - Ku je?!

----------


## AlbaneZ

Bad choice...

----------


## tetovarja87

*Kur te them '' ehhhh histori e gjate '' eshte thjesht nje menyre me e sjellshme per te te thene "shiko punet e tua" !* - kete do te shkruaja

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> *Kur te them '' ehhhh histori e gjate '' eshte thjesht nje menyre me e sjellshme per te te thene "shiko punet e tua" !* - kete do te shkruaja


Kam kohe.  :perqeshje: 


Lol duhet nje dritare e Madhe per kete.  :perqeshje:

----------


## Nete

Nenshkrimin tim ,jo vetem ne xham me avull ,por saher dua te shgarravis :perqeshje:

----------


## tetovarja87

> Kam kohe. 
> 
> 
> Lol duhet nje dritare e Madhe per kete.


po i kemi dritaret e dhomave ne shtepi,plus edhe nje flet ditari mund te nxjeri ne to  :perqeshje:

----------

